# Whale beached in galveston



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

http://abc13.com/news/whale-beached-in-galveston/1131981/

Anyone down there?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

There is one in Matagorda. Is this the same one or has a second one beached it's self?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

rubberducky said:


> There is one in Matagorda. Is this the same one or has a second one beached it's self?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Guess it's a 2nd one .


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Maybe its just a 2Cool fisherman?

Seriously, I would like to see it saved.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Danger Will Robinson! It's a trap!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Its the same one. He/she is just really fast to be in both places at the same time.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Abc13 just posted this


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Anyone know where exactly this is? I've a friend trying to find it to get pictures.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Anyone know where exactly this is? I've a friend trying to find it to get pictures.


near Terramar subdivision from what I found so far


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

and yes, I will eat it! you know who you are......


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

West of Terramar. Place is a zoo from my friend. Fire trucks, front end loaders police etc. Can't get too close due to the rescue folks.


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

Where's George Costanza?


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Cut n Shoot said:


> Where's George Costanza?


Stomping pigeons in the park.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Whale*

I think I read somewhere earlier where they euthanized it


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Cut n Shoot said:


> Where's George Costanza?


 Is Terramar near a driving range?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Cut n Shoot said:


> Where's George Costanza?


Celebrating Festivus!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

gater said:


> I think I read somewhere earlier where they euthanized it


the euthanize one in 2011. Do not think they have euthanize this one yet, but they will have to at some point. Wind and waves not looking good for any type of rescue for the whale.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i euthanized 3 flounders and stuff yesterday  :rybka:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Woa, that would be a cool blow up on a pink skitterwalk.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Speaking of blow up...


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

http://www.click2houston.com/news/rescuers-fight-to-save-stranded-whale-on-galveston-beach

*GALVESTON, Texas* - The Texas Marine Mammal Stranding Network is working to save a whale that they said is in poor condition and stranded on a Galveston beach.
The 30 to 40-foot-long mammal is stuck near FM 3005 close to the Terramar subdivision. Rescue crews said they are unsure how long the whale has been stranded but received a call around 7:30 a.m. Tuesday.
Rescue workers are trying to learn the animal's age and species and what caused it to become stuck. Rescuers said most likely the whale is sick and will have to be euthanized. When that will happen is unclear, rescuers said, and will depend on the tide.

2015 Click2Houston/KPRC2


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

*Beached whale spotted in Galveston*

KHOU Staff, KHOU.com 11:30 a.m. CST December 22, 2015








The whale is about 30 yards offshore on Galveston's West End. (Photo: John Wayne Ferguson / Galveston County Daily News)

GALVESTON, Texas - A person walking along Galveston's West beach spotted a beached whale early Tuesday morning.
It's about 30 yards offshore.
Rescue crews from the Texas Marine Mammal Stranding Network are on site now.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Crabs and sharks gotta eat too...Jus Sayin


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Can't help but laugh at the comments on the news. 300 mag oughta do it.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

I hooked into it yesterday fishing for trout just out side the pass. I fought it for hours and tried to revive it before releasing it. I guess it didnt make it.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

They're going to need a lot of wasabi and soy.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

mstrelectricman said:


> Can't help but laugh at the comments on the news. 300 mag oughta do it.


Definatly worth a readthrough!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Japs are sending a rescue team. Should be gone by sundown.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Have they ID it yet?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Have they ID it yet?


yes, its a whale. I dead one now.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

24Buds said:


> yes, its a whale. I dead one now.


I need details...Kingdom, Phylum, Class, Order, Family, Genus, Species...

OK...Just Species will suffice...


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Someone claimed it was a young sperm whale.

The comments are hilarious from all the bleeding hearts. 

All those people just standing there doing nothing...typical Texans! 

"Those people could push it to deep water!!" 

What's the water depth a mile offshore there? 20 feet? Lol


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I need details...Kingdom, Phylum, Class, Order, Family, Genus, Species...
> 
> OK...Just Species will suffice...


Whew... This takes me back... Animalia, Chordata, Mammalia, Cetacea... ??? Now I gotta know...

Poor whale!


----------



## RaideRed (Jul 22, 2004)

rynochop said:


> .typical Texans!


Hmmm


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

RaideRed said:


> Hmmm


Yeah, x 2. Prolly some Californutsoland *****.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Typical Texans?????? What do you know about Texans?


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Category5 said:


> Typical Texans?????? What do you know about Texans?


I was quoting some of the commenters on the news websites and Facebook


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

rynochop said:


> All those people just standing there doing nothing...typical Texans!


Whoa Whoa Whoa.... WHAT?! Have some red.


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

BATWING said:


> Whoa Whoa Whoa.... WHAT?!


It's comments from Facebook,etc, not me.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

A 'typical Texan' would be measuring that dead whale to figure out how many Whale boots he could get. :rotfl:


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

A 'typical Texan' would be rolling his smoker to the beach while Googling 'How to bbq a whale'.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

rynochop said:


> I was quoting some of the commenters on the news websites and Facebook


OK, I'll allow it


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

V Bottom is on his way down there to get that oil..


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

dibs on the _baculum_


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

TexasVines said:


> dibs on the _baculum_


Is that the vagina? :an4:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Cut n Shoot said:


> V Bottom is on his way down there to get that oil..


And asking somebody to clean it, wrap it up, and put it in his freezer.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I need details...Kingdom, Phylum, Class, Order, Family, Genus, Species...
> 
> OK...Just Species will suffice...


umm, I got nuthin. Merry Christmas. LOL


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

TexasVines said:


> dibs on the _baculum_


I just google that. I want it for a wall hanger. I'm sure it would make a great conversation piece. :rotfl:


----------



## Canino (Jan 28, 2015)

parsrobc said:


> http://www.click2houston.com/news/rescuers-fight-to-save-stranded-whale-on-galveston-beach
> 
> *GALVESTON, Texas* - ...Rescue workers are trying to learn the animal's age and species and *what caused it to become stuck*....
> 
> 2015 Click2Houston/KPRC2


I'm not a whale doctor, but my guess would be shallow water.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*nope....*



dwilliams35 said:


> And asking somebody to clean it, wrap it up, and put it in his freezer.


gonna use your freezer and fridge and your gonna chg. my oil in the trk.


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Sperm whales don't just hang around off the coast of Galveston, that things been sick for a while.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

rynochop said:


> Someone claimed it was a young sperm whale.
> 
> The comments are hilarious from all the bleeding hearts.
> 
> ...


i read a few , what a bunch of dips we have in this world :headknock

why why must they euthanize it???

we dont kill them in florida, we try to save them, blah blah,,,


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I sure would like to have a few nice whale steaks, I bet they're delicious. I'm sorry for the whale's demise but I bet I could do something magical with that meat.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Authorities say they haven't euthanized it yet because they're still unsure if there's a load of drugs inside it with a couple of mescins steering it. 

Several people said they thought they saw what appeared to be someone looking out the port (left) eye earlier today!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

If it's anything close to as good as bottlenose dolphin then everyone would be standing there waiting to carve a steak or ten off as soon as it...you know "had passed"


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

How long will it take for the climate change whack jobs to come out a try to blame the weather?


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Is that the vagina? :an4:


penis bone :an6: :an5::an4:


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

I wonder wHat the plan is with it, with temps in the mid 70s this week that things gonna get ripe quick. I bet it weighs more than two tons


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

I caught it on a pink skitterwalk this morning. I tried to CPR it but it just wouldn't swim.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

When I saw the title of the post I immediately thought Hillary Clinton had a campaign stop in Galveston. My bad...


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

The whale passed away about 1230 pm. They say it could be one of three different types of whale: A fin whale, a sei whale or a Bryde's whale.

http://www.chron.com/neighborhood/b...stranded-along-Galveston-Isle-off-6715061.php


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

We're going down to look- anyone know exactly where it is? Terramar is all I've heard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansasoutdoorsman (Nov 17, 2014)

24Buds said:


> and yes, I will eat it! you know who you are......


Where you talking about the whale or the chick in the picture on page 1? One bothers me, the other not so much.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Can't get close. Clear example of officials protecting us from the obvious danger of a dead whale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

SetDaHook said:


> When I saw the title of the post I immediately thought Hillary Clinton had a campaign stop in Galveston. My bad...


Yeah, the last time she and sick willie were vacationing in Martha's Vineyard she was sunning on the beach and 3 fellers from Green Peace happened to walk by and they tried to roll her back in the water.... True story..


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

trapper67 said:


> The whale passed away about 1230 pm. They say it could be one of three different types of whale: A fin whale, a sei whale or a Bryde's whale.
> 
> http://www.chron.com/neighborhood/b...stranded-along-Galveston-Isle-off-6715061.php


I saw on other social media it was a sperm whale...


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

bwguardian said:


> I saw on other social media it was a sperm whale...


Yeah, it is. Those three mentioned all have a high dorsal fin.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

Disregard. Should have read the first page.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

It was a bigun. Must have been migrating north after summering in Zephyr Cove.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> And asking somebody to clean it, wrap it up, and put it in his freezer.


Then riding around southeast Texas with his freezer in the back of his truck trying to find the place with the lowest price for electricity.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Reel Girl said:


> Whew... This takes me back... Animalia, Chordata, Mammalia, Cetacea... ??? Now I gotta know...
> 
> Poor whale!


Me too! Natural History of Vertebrates, mammalogy and herpetology wore me out!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Think we'll need a few more lamps...


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

ok, I'm going out here to be verbally killed. Have any of you ever been offshore fishing and had these wonderful creatures come around your boat? I have had 3 encounters with these magnificent creatures and it was an awesome experience for everyone on the boat,including seasoned captains. I find making jokes about these beauties beaching themselves to die disrespectful and hurtful to the people that try to save them. Bring it on 
.................Yes I hug trees........dogs,....cats..and anyone that needs a hand up.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> ok, I'm going out here to be verbally killed. Have any of you ever been offshore fishing and had these wonderful creatures come around your boat? I have had 3 encounters with these magnificent creatures and it was an awesome experience for everyone on the boat,including seasoned captains. I find making jokes about these beauties beaching themselves to die disrespectful and hurtful to the people that try to save them. Bring it on
> .................Yes I hug trees........dogs,....cats..and anyone that needs a hand up.


I considered the emotional side of the comments myself. But I can't help but wonder what the internal temp must be before a whale roast is ready to pull. Wrap or no wrap? Fat side up or down? How long at what temp to achieve a good ring?

Yes, it's sad and nobody enjoys seeing the creature dead. But things die and we go on with life.

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus purchased selling eggs.


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

I think the lack of sympathy is It was a hopeless situation, there was no saving that thing. It was clearly dying


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

Who cares?


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Blow it up!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Circle of life! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I257 using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Whales are cool. I don't really want to eat anything that died of natural causes. Shame it had to die, but that's the way it works. Reality will set in soon as it starts to ripen in the sun.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

gigem87 said:


> Whales are cool. I don't really want to eat anything that died of natural causes. Shame it had to die, but that's the way it works. Reality will set in soon as it starts to ripen in the sun.


Whale said

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

gigem87 said:


> Whales are cool. I don't really want to eat anything that died of natural causes. Shame it had to die, but that's the way it works. Reality will set in soon as it starts to ripen in the sun.


From what I understood on the news [take with a grain of salt ], as soon as they are finished with the necropsy, officials were going to bury it. Not sure how long it takes to do a necropsy on a whale, but hopefully it is done before too much stench occurs.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I remember a couple of years ago when one beached here in Port A. I think they buried it in the dunes near Access Road 1A.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

My lure is still there


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

That should feed the Jungle of Galveston for a week!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

CAPSIZED said:


> My lure is still there


Looks like an old Rubberback. LOL!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I heard Smack caught it on fresh dead on a double drop but could not hold it up for a full extension pic.........:dance:

Circle of life.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Swampus said:


> I heard Smack caught it on fresh dead on a double drop but could not hold it up for a full extension pic.........:dance:
> 
> Circle of life.


I'm sure he was courteous and used common sense...Jus Sayin Robby


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

CAPSIZED said:


> My lure is still there


It was not on your stringer or in your Donet then it would not be counted toward your daily limit. See if you can get your lure back and try again?


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

A 'typical Texan' would say 'hold my beer while I put this on the hood of my truck to show off to my buds'.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I guess it was a little longer than anticipated...initially 30'-40', but recorded at 45'. It will be interesting to know how old this creature was...


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Watch it live
http://abc13.com/live/23374/


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I need to get down there and show them how to skin that thing!

Need some big style Dexters out there! Jeeze!

Cool link Gemini--Thanks!


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Break out the Bubba Blades. LOL


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Gemini8 said:


> Watch it live
> http://abc13.com/live/23374/


Wow, that is a lot of red meat! The Inuit and Japanese probably are pondering over the "waste" of potential good eating.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I thought there would be more of these events along the West Coast with the Fukishima fallout.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

So, do Whales beach themselves. Because they don't want to drown?


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

MarkU said:


> So, do Whales beach themselves. Because they don't want to drown?


Lol thats funny. A fish afraid to drown.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I257 using Tapatalk


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

WoundedMinnow said:


> Lol thats funny. A fish afraid to drown.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I257 using Tapatalk


Whale is mammal. They breath air and can drown.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

WoundedMinnow said:


> Lol thats funny. A fish afraid to drown.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I257 using Tapatalk


It is really not a fish per say, but rather a mammal that breathes air through a blow hole...much like us humans...


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

TranTheMan said:


> Whale is mammal. They breath air and can drown.


I really hope he was joking

I have read that theory, get in shallow water to not drown. That things a long way from water it would normally be in


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Not sure why they don't use a tow boat to tow it out 60-100 miles and let nature take it's course...sharks and other sea life would make a meal out of it in short order.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

It looks like they are butchering the whale for a cannery! They stripped one whole side already and just about to flip it over to the other side! 
I thought for necropsy they would need to take small "samples of tissue" from various parts/organs of the animal.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

photofishin said:


> Not sure why they don't use a tow boat to tow it out 60-100 miles and let nature take it's course...sharks and other sea life would make a meal out of it in short order.


That would make too much sense.


----------



## AGMTB07 (Oct 24, 2011)

*Save The Whales!*


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Seinfeld covered every situation that ever happens in life. It went off the air because they literally had covered it all.


----------

